# Kip's Man Cave



## kingkip (Apr 20, 2006)

Well it is still a work in progress, but then who's isn't?



Yamaha RXV 2400
Parasound 1500
Yamaha 5 disc progressive scan DVD
Polk RTi70 mains
Polk RTi100 surround
Polk Csi40 center front and rear
Panamax line condiitoner

Soon to be 4 15" Dayton DVC infinate baffle subwoofer
Soon to be an Optoma HD7100 pj with some form of DIY screen

Various 2 channel rigs that I change around all the time


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Gettin' ya a pj huh? You know you gonna like that.

You runnin' the Yammy as a pre-pro and the Parasound as your main amp?


----------

